# Test Kit



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Just curious has anyone ever bought an electronic test kit? I seen like a calcium test/ph one. But I'm not sure if it's accurate and reliable?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I've got a pH controller, uses the same/similar probe as a hobby grade test appliance - it's been accurate so far when I've checked it's calibration. Depending on make the probes last from 4mo-1yr from what I've been reading.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-New-Digital-Calcium-test-kit-W0QQAdIdZ356061242

Would this be good? and reliable?


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I have the Hanna Calcium checker and personally don't use it, as every time I use it I get a calcium reading of 500ppm+, my ELOS and Tropic Marin both give me a reading from 430-440pm.
I know several people who have them and just keep them on the shelf as they also find them unreliable.
HTHs


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a really cheap pH probe from kijiji when I started and it was accurate for about a week then it would tend to drift down - which was alarming until I realized that it just needed to be re calibrated. It also runs on batteries so if I forget to turn it off they will die. I now prefer to just test weekly with my salifert kit - no second guessing re: calibration. I just find the drops easier to trust.


----------

